# Noise from timing belt area and TB tension



## scocra (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got a rattling noise at the timing belt area that a that is reasonablly loud (I can hear it inside the car). It seems to be coming from both sides... 
I loosened the TB covers and looked around inside and didn't see any pieces lying around but did notice that the timing belt is not under tension. Is this normal? It is not floppy loose but it is not tight like the serpentine belt.
The car is a Passat GLX wagon and has ~100k miles on it and the previous owner changed the TB at ~50k so I figured I was good. The belt also has some small cracks in the surface...
Thanks, this forum has been a great help for us with our Passat!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Noise from timing belt area and TB tension (scocra)*

if the belt has small cracks it was never replaced http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . So, you need a timingbelt job.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Noise from timing belt area and TB tension (scocra)*

If you are hearing a rattling, it is one of the following that is going to cause a timing belt failure in the very near future:
Idler roller (my bet)
Tensioner roller
Water Pump (2nd place option)
or the tensioner.
In any event, do it very, very soon or the car will need valves too.


----------



## scocra (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to get on it this week. I may get it done in a shop, but I'm thinking about doing it myself. For sourcing parts, is Blaupart the way to go or ECS or the dealer? I figure if I'm going to the trouble of doing it, I want the best quality parts I can get and I'll get the 'ultimate' kit and not leave anything to chance. I really don't want to take this apart twice. What about the 'timing belt tools' for sale / rent? Are they good to have or should I not bother? I've done tons of wrenching on old cars but this thing is a different beast than I'm used to. Hoses and wires everywhere, it's crazy.
Thanks again!
Scott.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (scocra)*

Your profile and this thread does not include which engine is in the car. If it is a 1.8T, then the tools are not needed. If it is a 2.8V6, then the tools are highly recommended. I have the 2.8V6 and bought the Blau Kit. As I am on my 3rd timing belt 219K miles, I own the tools as the timing belt change will be done one more time before I am done with the car, paying for the tools. I would offer to loan them but they are already out.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

He has a V6 (GLX or 4motion in 2001 was always V6).
I would highly recommend getting the tools. You can rent them from Blauparts for 35 plus return shipping if you buy the kit from them. Or you can buy them and re-sell them once you're done if you don't want to keep them and recover much of your investment. One disadvantage of the rental tools is that you can only keep them for a limited time. In your case that might not be bad since you have issues that you need to address right away. I never know when I have time to work on my cars so rental tools wouldn't be the right choice for me.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (2001 Variant)*

X2 on the tool set...I did all the homework on doing a waterpump (which is same as TB job)..till I found out I could get it done for free by VW (powertrain warranty covers waterpump)...My TB tensioner overtensioned the belt and ruined the WP bearings...so I got all TB parts and WP installed 4 free @ 50K miles...guess who's sellin his Passat B4 it hits 125K miles and needs another TB job!








PS: Get new front "snub mount" while you're doin this job...when the nose is forward its a "walk in the park" to change the mount...I obviously didn't change mine @ 50K miles..but I had to later...and its a betch to do without moving the nose of the car..but doable..part was less than $10 at my local dealer..and VW has upgraded part (light colored rubber..more stout) that's way better than the OEM black part that cracked and fell apart on me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scocra (Feb 27, 2010)

*DONE!*

All done. All in all it went well. I took my time and had a couple tricky spots but most everything went according to plan. I did rent the tools which were a great help. 

Spots where I ran into difficulty were:
1. Getting the grill off the bumper cover - Ended up pulling it forward enough to get unbolt the cover from the support structure and took both off together. Pulling it up like the directions said resulted in breaking off one of the tabs and risked pulling all of them off.
2. The radiator hoses were really hard to get loose. I ended up leaving the lower attached and just pulling the upper which gave me enough space to do the work.
3. I had to go back and loosen both cam pulleys and re-align everything since the first time I torqued the pulleys before setting the tension. Just a matter of not following the directions but at least I figured it out before I got very far in putting everything back together.
4. The front coolant bleeder plug is completely stripped out so I can't do the normal bleed procedure. The heater is still not working well but there are lots of posts on the topic and I'll get it.
Anyways, the problem was the tensioner roller which had some trashed bearings. The belt had been replaced by someone who used the 'whiteout' method of aligning the cam pulleys. I don't know how that would work very well... apparently they didn't replace the tensioner roller. The car runs silently now and seems to have more power. I'm real happy with the results.
Thanks again!
Scott.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: DONE! (scocra)*

Glad you caught it and everything went well.


----------

